# HBO GO and AppleTv



## rsonnens (Nov 8, 2006)

Apple release HBO Go for Apple TV today but you cannot activate it with DirectTV. Activation has to be done in a browser and not the TV itself using a code from the device. I am led to believe that this is DirectTV's decision as they activate on XBoxes. 

Very sad as the Apple TV UI is a million times better than DirectTv's on demand UI which is IMHO horrible. 

If this is not fixed then it could accelerate the move off DirectTv for whom I have been loyal to for almost 15 years.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

I just updated my AppleTV software and see what you mean. directtv is embarrassingly missing from the list of providers on the HBO app. Dish and Directv are missing on the ESPN app. Fortunately the iPad HBO app offers flawless airplay mirroring, complete with Dolby surround. I happen to think apps like that are the future of TV. I can understand why Directv doesn't want to participate in the AppleTV products, but its going to hurt them.


----------



## grecorj (Jan 20, 2008)

No different than on Roku: DirecTV doesn't allow you to verify your account in order to use it on that platform either.

This is all about money, control and negotiation.

Ironically, all costs for HBO GO verification are assumed by HBO (i.e. infrastructure), not the cable/satellite cos who do participate. So it wouldn't cost DirecTV a penny to let them do this for Apple TV or Roku.

Of course as the previous poster stated, the iOS HBO GO app can be verified via your DirecTV account. Makes no sense to us subscribers.


----------



## mccoady (Jul 28, 2008)

Wow I was excited when I first installed the AppleTV update getting the WatchESPN and HBO GO apps but I should have guessed DirecTV would put a stop to that...sure I can AirPlay the HBO GO app from my iPad but it makes more sense to have it Native. Also I think it's a shame I can't have access to WatchESPN when I subscribe to ESPN through DirecTV (plus HBO).

Yes just makes no sense as a DirecTV subscriber being handcuffed like this!


----------



## TDockUSC (Aug 22, 2006)

Is this a temporary issue or is this something DirecTV will not allow AppleTV users to take advantage of?

Anyone know?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Is this a temporary issue or is this something DirecTV will not allow AppleTV users to take advantage of?

Anyone know?


If the Roku story tells anything, it might be permanent


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

peds48 said:


> If the Roku story tells anything, it might be permanent


For HBOGo, at least.

WatchESPN is a different situation, and I believe there's a definite possibility of DirecTV subscribers gaining access to it with DirecTV's next contract negotiation with ESPN.


----------



## TDockUSC (Aug 22, 2006)

I guess I just don't see the reasoning. If I can have HBO Go on my laptop, ipad and iphone...why won't they allow in on Apple TV? I still have the pay them for the ability to watch it. Why do they care HOW I watch it?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I guess I just don't see the reasoning. If I can have HBO Go on my laptop, ipad and iphone...why won't they allow in on Apple TV? I still have the pay them for the ability to watch it. Why do they care HOW I watch it?


My guess is that they want you to pay the extra TV fee


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

Add me to the list and I'm not happy about it.


----------



## TDockUSC (Aug 22, 2006)

peds48 said:


> My guess is that they want you to pay the extra TV fee


I see...they're afraid people will add another tv and instead of getting another box, they'll just throw an Apple TV on it. Makes sense, but it's not the way I use mine. My Apple TV is connected to the same tv as my DirecTV box.

Either way, they seem to be in the vast minority on having that concern. Uverse, Dish, Time Warner and Verizon are all fine with it. Seems a silly battle for DirecTV to fight.


----------



## donsullivan (Sep 25, 2007)

This whole additional box theory doesn't hold up however, since I am able to activate the HBOGo App on my Samsung SmartTV and it works just fine.


----------



## TDockUSC (Aug 22, 2006)

donsullivan said:


> This whole additional box theory doesn't hold up however, since I am able to activate the HBOGo App on my Samsung SmartTV and it works just fine.


Very good point. Plus, I can use Airplay from my iPad to Apple TV right now...

So really, it makes no sense at all.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Perhaps they dont want you to give your username and password to a friend and have them watch on the big screen TV without paying for HBO. just a guess


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

I use an old deactivated iPhone with AirPlay to the AppleTV, doesn't tie up my iPad for th duration of the show. The picture quality is surprisingly good. It would be nice if DirecTV would allow other devices.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

I think you guys might want to wait about 24 hours...just saying...actually less than that.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Satelliteracer said:


> I think you guys might want to wait about 24 hours...just saying...actually less than that.


Might this wait be for Roku as well?


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Satelliteracer said:


> I think you guys might want to wait about 24 hours...just saying...actually less than that.


Awesome! Thanks for the heads up. Patiently waiting...


----------



## donsullivan (Sep 25, 2007)

Based on the note above I just randomly decided to check and was able to activate one of my AppleTV with HBOGo from DirecTV. 

So it's working now!

It appears DirecTV was either running behind on delivery, or the reaction all over the net yesterday pressed their hand. All in all, they handled this whole thing very badly.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Would love for all those who would lecture everyone else every time the HBO Go and Roku issue was brought up that "Directv would never do this because it is competition", that "Directv doesn't have to do it", etc. etc --- to chime in now.


----------



## rsonnens (Nov 8, 2006)

I am now happy.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

raott said:


> Would love for all those who would lecture everyone else every time the HBO Go and Roku issue was brought up that "Directv would never do this because it is competition", that "Directv doesn't have to do it", etc. etc --- to chime in now.


Why? Maybe DirecTV is partnering with Apple on some items. You are assuming Roku and Apple are equal vis a vis DirecTV. Bad assumption in business.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I set up my Apple TV to use HBOGo yesterday with my Verizon FiOS account. Verizon FiOS has excellent VOD, but the available HBO series are limited to the last two years or so. HBOGo will let me watch all the seasons of Boardwalk Empire, for example.

I also have HBOGo on my iPod Touch, which I can stream through Apple TV to my TV set, but that ties up the iPod Touch for a couple hours.

AppleTV also added WatchESPN recently.


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

billsharpe said:


> Verizon FiOS has excellent VOD, but the available HBO series are limited to the last two years or so.


Is it their regular VOD that is excellent? D*'s HBO OnDemand has all seasons. I haven't seen anything in HBO GO that wasn't in the OnDemand, granted I haven't gone looking for anything that's missing.


----------



## mccoady (Jul 28, 2008)

rsonnens said:


> I am now happy.


I could be happy if they would let me activate WatchESPN :grin:


----------



## yanksno1 (Jun 4, 2004)

mccoady said:


> I could be happy if they would let me activate WatchESPN :grin:


I still can't activate it on my iPhone, so I wouldn't hold your breath. I'm actually surprised they activated HBO Go for AppleTV, I'm still waiting for it on my Roku. I have it by a HD receiver, and thus can't access the ONDemand. This is one area where DirecTV could really improve on.


----------



## Volatility (May 22, 2010)

tonyd79 said:


> Why? *Maybe DirecTV is partnering with Apple on some items*. You are assuming Roku and Apple are equal vis a vis DirecTV. Bad assumption in business.


Seriously doubt it. Mostly because Apple won't get off their high horse when it comes to some stuff. Never know though........


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

goinsleeper said:


> Is it their regular VOD that is excellent? D*'s HBO OnDemand has all seasons. I haven't seen anything in HBO GO that wasn't in the OnDemand, granted I haven't gone looking for anything that's missing.


FiOS HBO's VOD lacks series older than a year or so, but HBOGo offers all six seasons of Boardwalk Empire plus full seasons of Six Feet Under and other series. But Showtime's VOD on FiOS includes all five seasons of Nurse Jackie, for example.

The regular VOD on FiOS offers shows from many channels, even some that aren't carried by FiOS. My last look at DirecTV's VOD was in September 2011; their offerings may have increased since then.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

billsharpe said:


> FiOS HBO's VOD lacks series older than a year or so, but HBOGo offers all six seasons of Boardwalk Empire plus full seasons of Six Feet Under and other series. But Showtime's VOD on FiOS includes all five seasons of Nurse Jackie, for example.
> 
> The regular VOD on FiOS offers shows from many channels, even some that aren't carried by FiOS. My last look at DirecTV's VOD was in September 2011; their offerings may have increased since then.


DIRECTV VOD for HBO stuff basically has every episode of all their original series. There are very few exceptions. All the Sopranos of all series, etc, etc


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

billsharpe said:


> The regular VOD on FiOS offers shows from many channels, even some that aren't carried by FiOS. My last look at DirecTV's VOD was in September 2011; their offerings may have increased since then.


I believe they had 4,000 titles then and its over 10,000 now.


----------



## rsonnens (Nov 8, 2006)

I actually hope this competition helps directtv improve their UI for navigating on demand programming. I say right now it is atrocious. 

However the writing is on the wall for the long term. Eventually all the content providers will manage their own subscriptions and the cable providers, and directtv, will just be data pipes. Unfortuantly for directtv sat delivery will never be great.


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

rsonnens said:


> I actually hope this competition helps directtv improve their UI for navigating on demand programming. I say right now it is atrocious.
> 
> However the writing is on the wall for the long term. Eventually all the content providers will manage their own subscriptions and the cable providers, and directtv, will just be data pipes. *Unfortuantly for directtv sat delivery will never be great*.


Are you referencing satelite internet? Outside of that, I don't have any issues with their OnDemand setup. What part of it do you find atrocious?


----------



## rsonnens (Nov 8, 2006)

goinsleeper said:


> Are Outside of that, I don't have any issues with their OnDemand setup. What part of it do you find atrocious?


The user interface. It is very hard to just find stuff, slow and clunky to navigate, series management is extremely poor.... To put it briefly it fails the wife test.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Also it's hard to use, say HBO, to watch an old series sequentially and keep track of the episodes that you've either watched or downloaded. The initial references in the guide are helpful, noting the season and episode. But the detail info screen then doesn't reveal the Season and episode, instead giving episode title and description. If you left arrow to see the S bad E numbers again you have a long wait as the data repopulates. It gets frustrating.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

So now DirecTV does allow HBO Go on Apple TV, but they still block access on the Roku. 

I'm sick of the lack of support for anything that isn't made by Apple. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Or maybe its more like most stuff that's not apple is a lot harder to code for. Just look at the mess genie go is for the android platform right now.

And roku, I think that may be for an entirely different reason. I would love to see them make the Roku capable of being an RVU client.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

Or maybe its more like most stuff that's not apple is a lot harder to code for.
If that were true then there simply wouldn't be any quality Android apps available. 

It may be a lot harder for whomever D* has doing their apps, but too many developers would disagree.

And frankly, the reasons why D* won't authenticate the Roku won't matter to me after August. I'm going to try something else for a while. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Or maybe its more like most stuff that's not apple is a lot harder to code for. Just look at the mess genie go is for the android platform right now.
.


You are spot on!!!!!

It might not be definitely "harder" but is def "uglier"


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

If that were true then there simply wouldn't be any quality Android apps available. 




Flawed logic. He didn't say impossible. He said harder. Android is an open system with all the problems that entails. There is not one android device to target. Apple has locked down designer kits and interface. Any programmer would tell you that the latter is easier. Not necessarily better because it can limit creativity. But easier, yes. 

If directv or anyone else doesn't make mobile apps a big priority, they will go simple before they go creative.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

'nough said

http://www.cultofandroid.com/30522/apple-follows-google-into-charting-ios-adoption-figures-for-devs/


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

Flawed logic. He didn't say impossible. He said harder.
It isn't flawed logic. If Android were so hard that a company with deep pockets like D* can't get something workable done, how would make financial sense for any other company lacking those resources?

It wouldn't. No company would develop for Android and there would simply be no apps. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

'nough said

http://www.cultofandroid.com/30522/apple-follows-google-into-charting-ios-adoption-figures-for-devs/
Here is just the latest example of real developers debunking the fragmentation myth

--
Myth #5: Android fragmentation is a nightmare
They develop in Unity3D and had almost zero problems. Of 1970 devices they only had trouble with 3 devices. 2 of which were a market issue they couldn't work around but that were solved by a Google Play update so they only had to make a special workaround for 1 device that had a GPU driver issue
--
Found here:
http://www.gamasutra.com/blogs/GreggTavares/20130619/194639/Android_vs_iOS_Game_Myths.php

I'm not a developer, and I'm betting you aren't either. I'll take real words from real developers in this instance.

"Nough said"


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

http://www.android-advice.com/2012/why-is-it-so-hard-to-develop-android-apps/

http://www.mactrast.com/2012/05/visualized-the-truth-about-android-fragmentation/


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

peds48 said:


> 'nough said
> 
> http://www.cultofandroid.com/30522/apple-follows-google-into-charting-ios-adoption-figures-for-devs/


Yup


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

If that were true then there simply wouldn't be any quality Android apps available. 

It may be a lot harder for whomever D* has doing their apps, but too many developers would disagree.

And frankly, the reasons why D* won't authenticate the Roku won't matter to me after August. I'm going to try something else for a while. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using DBSTalk mobile app


Actually how many android apps play on all android devices? How come so many more apps are available on apple than android that play in almost all devices still in use? Market fragmentation with so may devices that need a little different encoding for. Hard to do any one android, no not at all. But hard to get every device out there to work that runs android? Yes.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Here is just the latest example of real developers debunking the fragmentation myth

--
Myth #5: Android fragmentation is a nightmare
They develop in Unity3D and had almost zero problems. Of 1970 devices they only had trouble with 3 devices. 2 of which were a market issue they couldn't work around but that were solved by a Google Play update so they only had to make a special workaround for 1 device that had a GPU driver issue
--
Found here:
http://www.gamasutra.com/blogs/GreggTavares/20130619/194639/Android_vs_iOS_Game_Myths.php

I'm not a developer, and I'm betting you aren't either. I'll take real words from real developers in this instance.

"Nough said"

you know, what the app does is also paramount to how fragmentation will affect something. Some types of programs won't have any issue with ease. But others, its a big issue, especially ones that rely on the latest encryption and copy protection stuff, as well as fully locked down customized programing like all DIRECTV apps require. Add in streaming type stuff and voice recognition, and its a whole lot different than a calendar or game, etc..

DIRECTV isn't going to have a hundred people, developing apps for android, it doesn't make business since for them to do that, that's not their bread and butter. Netflix on the other hand, I'd be surprised if they didn't have more people than TiVo does working on their apps, that's their bred and butter. Can't remember where, but i read an article somewhere that netflix had something like well over 100 different android devices in a lab to test as they where updating apps and such and you can imagine how many people they would have had to do that at one time. Its unrealistic to think all companies would spend the money to do that, especially if its not at all their primary directive.

Android is far more resource consuming to program for overall. Period.


----------

